# جهاز السوفتنر



## ابو هشهش (29 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو المساعدة حول تعريف جهاز السوفتنر ومبدء عملة واجزائه وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## رؤوف احمد سعيد (29 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
 جهاز السوفتنر هو عباره عن منظومة تعمل باستخدام مادة الرزن لإزالة الايونات الموجبة++ca,++mg
 الموجودة في مياه الإسالة
نستخدم المحلول الملحيNacl لإعادة تنشيط مادة الرزن0


المحتويات ومواصفاتها
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1- أعمدة التبادل ألايوني 
 من الفايبر كلاص أو البليت
 المغلون المطلي بمادة الايبوكسي
 2- خزان الملح مع الخلاط 
 3- مضخة سحب الملح 
 4- شبكة الغسل وصمامات التحكم0


----------



## eng.sawsan (21 أغسطس 2009)

لو سمحتوا عندي سؤال ضروري جدا أعرف جوابه وهو كم يساوي الجرين وما هي العلاقة بينه وبين كمية الرزن المقاسة باللتر وشكرا


----------



## eng.sawsan (21 أغسطس 2009)

أما بالنسبة للجهاز فهو عبارة عن خزان يحتوي كمية من الرزن ( وهو عبارة عن جزيئات متصلة فيها ذرات من الصوديوم) في حال مرور الماء العسر خلال الرزن سيتم استبدال ذرات الصوديوم بذرات الكاليسوم والمغانيسوم وهي المسمى بأملاح العسرة وذلك لأنها غير ذائبة في الماء بل تترسب مما تسبب مشاكل خاصة في الأنظمة الحرارية مثل جهاز الستيم كذلك تترسب على الجلد فحين يتم استبدالها بذرات الصوديوم الذائب نجد حل لهذه المشاكل. علما أن هذا الرزن يصل إلى حالة إشباع بعد مدة زمنيه فلذلك نعمل له إعادة تنشيط باستخدام ملح الصوديوم وتتم هذه العملية اتوماتيكيا
إذن باختصار يتكون جهاز السوفتنر من 
1- رأس التحكم (والذي يتحكم بعملية التنشيط)
2- خزان الرزن (والذي يمر الماء من خلاله ويتم فيه تبادل ذرات الكاليسيوم والمغنيسيوم الموجدوة في المياه العسرة بذات الصوديوم المرتبطة بالرزن)
3- خزان الملح ( والذي يأخذ الملح منه خلال عملية التنشيط)


----------



## ابو بدور (28 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم .. هل يؤثر الكلور الموجود في الماء على مادة الرزن ، وهل يجب رفعه من الماء قبل دخوله الى السوفتنر 
وشكرا


----------



## رامي * (6 يوليو 2010)

يؤثر الكلور الموجود في الماء على مادة الرزن وذلك انه يقوم بتكسير الرزن ويعتبر الكلورين عدو الرزن الاول


----------



## ابو بدور (7 يوليو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ابو بدور (7 يوليو 2010)

1غرين بالغالون الواحد = 17.1 ملليغرام باللتر الواحد = 17.1جزء بالمليون


----------



## نصير الزيدي (31 يناير 2011)

الرجاء ما تاثير الاملاح الغير مذابة على الانسان وكيف نتخلص من الصوديوم في الماء


----------



## hasan baker (21 أبريل 2011)

سؤال فني اذا الكلور هوا عدو الرزين الاول لماذا يتم تنشيطه بملح الطعام nacl ???????


----------



## amm3ar (22 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم مطلوب مني تركيب السوفتنر على شبكة المياه المثلجة وليس لي اي معلومة بالتركيب فارجو من اهل الخبرة مساعدتي


----------

